# Is this an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey or not?



## badfish218 (May 11, 2015)

I ordered an electric blue jack dempsey from liveaquaria and to me it just looks like a regular jack dempsey. Should I expect it to change to that more electric blue as he ages or is he just a regular JD? Thanks for your help.


----------



## badfish218 (May 11, 2015)

Sorry I don't know how to make the picture bigger.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Nope, that's just your regular variety Jack Dempsey.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I checked their site. I thought maybe a mix up and they sent an Blue Gene JD, but they don't even offer those. $80? Was that the price they charged? You definitely need to contact and complain. Sorry this happened.


----------



## badfish218 (May 11, 2015)

Yes, $80 is what I paid. They gave me an $80 credit so I ordered some aquarium supplies. It sucks though because I really wanted an electric blue and now I feel stuck with this guy. Thinking about having my local pet shop order some eb's and then just giving them this jd.

I wonder how many other peoplethey've sent regular jd's to who thought they were buying an electric blue?


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just a little FYI for anyone interested, but EBJD, while stunning, are genetically unstable. Simply, they are very susceptible to diseases and do not have the immune system to ward off many would be common, weak diseases like other immune strong fish.

This being said, I have seen full grown EBJD, but more often than not, I hear about their early demise for "unknown" reasons.


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

I have an EBJD, I got him from my LFS for about $35. He was one of 8 EBJDs they had. I see them every week and get updates on other fish they have or have sold and whats going on with them. I have always asked about the EBJDs because of the genetic problems. They recently got 6 more EBJDs in. Of the original 8, only 2 have survived. Mine and one other someone else got, both are thriving. Of the 6 they recently got they lost 2 before they sold them. I don't know yet the fate of the 4 they did sell. But these are very unstable fish that just die outta nowhere. He is amazing looking and possibly my favorite in the tank I have. But I wouldn't pay anything more than $50 for a fish that has a 70-80% mortality rate before hitting 4 inches. $80 would be worth it for a grown out EBJD but I'd bet a grown out EBJD would run over $100, they should as they are very hard to keep alive and healthy. Nothing wrong with regular JDs, just not worth $80. Gotta say personally, I have a 125g with all nice fish, EBJD, Red Severum, Rainbow, EB Acara, Chocolate, etc... Most of my fish were more than $30, the most expensive I have is a Green Phantom Pleco, he was $70. Fancy Plecos should be the most expensive fish in the tank. Go to your local fish stores and keep an eye out. Mention to them that you are looking for one and explain what happened. I bet somebody out there would either be able to get you one or hold one when they do get some. Little tip when selecting. IDK if this means much at all, but my EBJD was the boss of the 8 in the tank when we bought him. We picked the most mature, active, and top heirachy fish hoping he wouldn't die, he is still alive and doing well. But I would just avoid any EBJDs that seem sluggish, bottom corner tank dwellers, or non eaters. These are the 3 main signs the EBJD may be on the decline, from what I read on many sites.

Sorry that happened though, that's really crappy, at least you got the money back


----------

